
Ask HN: Please help me find my PhD paper - mvniekerk
I&#x27;ve submitted a paper to &quot;Cellular and Molecular Biology&quot; - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cellmolbiol.org&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;CMB<p>The paper is called &quot;A Valine to Theonine substitution in the C-terminal domain of linker histone H1.2 abolishes mitochondrial cytochrome c release in vitro&quot; with ID 2834<p>It has been submitted in 18 January 2019. No-one is returning my mails. No-one is returning my supervisor&#x27;s emails as well. I need this paper to be published in order to get my PhD. I can&#x27;t remove it from them and try to publish in another journal.<p>Any help would be gladly accepted. Thanks all.
======
killjoywashere
You can send them a cease-and-desist letter and then just move on as though it
had been withdrawn. Probably "retract" is not the word you want to attach to
your paper.

~~~
mvniekerk
Thank you for this comment. We are South African, this is a USA journal. I
need to publish in an international journal to get the degree. Will need to
get USA legal advise to draw up the C&D letter.

~~~
mvniekerk
French journal rather

